# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Toilet

## Dennis1990

Hallo iedereen, 

Ik heb een korte vraag. Het is verder niet heel problematisch, maar na een 'klein' als-je-begrijpt-wat-ik-bedoel toiletbezoek, voelt het altijd alsof er nog wat urine achterblijft. Dat gevoel houdt even aan (tien minuten) en gaat daarna over. Gisteren en vandaag was het erger dan normaal, dus ik weet niet in hoeverre dat weer vanzelf over kan gaan. Wie weet hier meer over? Naar de huisarts gaan is immers niet mijn hobby. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

----------


## sietske763

zou je soms blaasontsteking kunnen hebben?
dan heb je nl ook het gevoel dat je niet uit geplast hebt,
men kan nl ook een pijnloze blaasontsteking hebben,
ik zou je dus toch adviseren om een urinetest bij HA te doen.......dan is dat iig uitgesloten.
als dit niet het geval is zou ik dan een verwijzing vragen naar een uroloog............ook al vind je dokters niet fijn....

----------

